# Buffalo Chicken Wings & Blue Cheese Dip



## Raine (Jan 28, 2005)

Buffalo Chicken Wings & Blue Cheese Dip 

Blue Cheese Dip
Ingredients
1 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons minced onion
1 teaspoon minced garlic (about 1 small clove)
1/4 cup minced parsley
1/2 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar
1/4 cup crumbled blue cheese
Freshly ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper


Directions
1. Combine the ingredients in a large mixing bowl.
2. Mix well; refrigerate at least 1 hour.


Chicken Wings
Ingredients
4 to 5 pounds of chicken wings
Freshly ground black pepper
Salt, if desired
4 cups vegetable oil
4 tablespoons butter or margarine ( stick)
5 tablespoons Louisiana brand hot sauce OR 5 tablespoons Tabasco sauce
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar


Directions
1. Chop off the tip of each wing and discard it. Chop the wing in half (cutting at the joint) to make 2 pieces. Grind on black pepper and sprinkle with salt if desired.
2. Heat the oil over high heat in a deep cast-iron skillet, Dutch oven or deep-fat fryer until it starts to pop and sizzle (around 400 degrees).
3. Add half the chicken wings and cook until they are golden and crisp (about 6-10 minutes, depending on how hot the oil is), stirring and shaking occasionally.
4. When done, remove them to drain on paper towels and cook the remaining wings.
5. Melt the butter or margarine over medium heat in a heavy saucepan.
6. Add the hot sauce and vinegar. Sir well and remove from the flame immediately.
7. Place the chicken on a warm serving platter. Pour sauce on top and serve.
8. On the side, serve the chilled blue cheese dressing in a bowl with a dozen celery sticks stuck into the dressing and around the outside of the bowl.
Serves 8.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 28, 2005)

Oooooh, Rainee - I'm drooling!  This is pretty much the original recipe I was taught when we lived in Buffalo.  Only dif was they usually used Frank's, and apple cider vinegar.


----------



## penelope9696 (Jan 29, 2005)

What a great recipe -- perfect timing for the superbowl
   Thanks Penny


----------



## Caine (Jan 29, 2005)

I have the original Frank & Teresa's Anchor Bar recipe, stolen by a former employee who was a classmate of mine. 

*Original Anchor Bar Buffalo Wings*

Sauce Ingredients: (This recipe is potent enough for at least 4 dozen wings)

1/4 lb butter
1 cup Durkees Frank's Original Cayenne Pepper Hot Sauce (this is the only one)
1/8 cup granulated sugar 
1/8 cup white vinegar
1 tsp cayenne pepper
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp onion salt

Bleu Cheese Dip

Equal amounts of KRAFT mayonnaise and Sour Cream ("Light" mayo or sour cream do not taste the same).
Juice squeezed from one whole fresh Lemon (no concentrates).Pressed cloves of Garlic, to taste.
4oz Treasure Cave All Natural Bleu Cheese, from Beatrice Cheese Inc., Waukesha, Wisconsin...available in most Delis or grocery stores.

Directions

Cut off the wing tips & discard them. Pre-mix dry ingredients in a bowl. Rinse wings, pat dry, pre-bake the wings in a 250F oven for 15 minutes, then deep fry in vegetable oil to desired texture (soft or crispy). 

On LOW heat, melt butter in a saucepan, add vinegar and Franks/Durkees sauce.  Whisk dry ingredients into saucepan until well combined, Simmer sauce for 20 minutes in a covered saucepan, unless you need to clear your sinuses. 

Pour sauce into Large Tupperware Bowl, add fried wings, seal, and shake well until wings are coated. Use a rubber spatula to get all of the sauce out of the bowl & wash it immediately after serving, otherwise it may retain a reddish "Buffalo Wings" tint

For the Dip, just mix all ingredients well & serve @ room temp or chilled. Serve with celery and carrot sticks.

* Tradition has it that a few COLD bottles of Genesee Cream Ale, Molsons or Labatts will enhance the wings flavor and lessen their bite.


----------



## marmalady (Jan 30, 2005)

Caine, there are many versions of the 'original' sauce and recipe out there.  The version Rainee posted is the one used by just about everyone in Buffalo.


----------



## cafeandy (Jan 31, 2005)

my favorite hot sauce for coating the wings is about 1/2 a stick of melted butter, a cup or so of frank's hot sauce, a TBS of garlic powder, and the juice of a lime or two.


----------



## Caine (Feb 1, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Caine, there are many versions of the 'original' sauce and recipe out there.  The version Rainee posted is the one used by just about everyone in Buffalo.



THAT particular one that I posted is the one originally used at the Anchor Bar, and is still being used to this day. As I said, a former classmate of mine worked his way through SUNY Buffalo at the Anchor Bar.


----------



## MochaBean04 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Buffalo Wing Sauce*

i posted this awhile ago so here it is again.  I made it for New Years and it was a big hit:

this sauce is amazeing!!! im brom buffalo NY home of the best chicken wings lol while at least what iv tried from other states. . . here is an awesome anchor bar recipe. 

in stead of deep frying my wings i cook them in an oven un til they are done of course and till they are crispy, but if you like them deep fried feel free to do it that way  

this makes about for 30 wings 

6 TBSP hot sauce 
1/2 stick margerine NOT butter 
1 TBSP vinager 
1/8 celary seed 
1/8 chillie powder or cayanne pepper 
1/8 garlic salt 
dash of pepper 
1/4 tsp worchestershire sauce 
1 tsp tabasco sauce 

mix all ingredients in a sauce pan. bring to boil and then to simmer untill butter is melted. stirr occ. 

after wings are done, place in bowl and pour sauce over. mix untill well coated. these are A+++ wings try them and enjoy


----------



## cafeandy (Feb 6, 2005)

are those 1/8's teaspoons, tablespoons, cups, gallons, barrels????????


----------



## MochaBean04 (Feb 6, 2005)

teaspoons. . .i didnt think there was 1/8 tablespoon??


----------

